# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Quy Trình Sản Xuất Thép Không Gỉ 2018 có anh em CNCpro chưu biết

## inoxdaiduong

*Thép không gỉ là loại vật liệu rất được ưa chuộng ngày nay. Thép không gỉ ứng dụng trong hầu hết các ngành sản xuất lẫn dân dụng. Ngoài ra, inox còn có tính thẫm mỹ và độ bền nổi bật so với các loại vật liệu khác. Gần đến năm 2018 , gửi đến bạn đọc Quy Trình Sản Xuất Thép Không Gỉ - Inox mới nhất*
*Thép không gỉ là gì ?*
Thép không gỉ là hợp kim sắt chứa tối thiểu 10.5% Crom. Ngoài ra, các thành phần hợp kim khác nhưNiken, Molybden, Titan, Đồng  cũng được thêm vào tùy tỉ lệ để tăng độ bền, khả năng chống ô xy hóa, khả năng chống mài mòn, tính dẻo và tính tạo hình. Inox có rất nhiều loại với tỉ lệ thành phần hóa học khác nhau đáp ứng từng loại sản phẩm khác nhau. Quy trình sản xuất kim loại thép không gỉ cũng phức tạp không kém, tuy nhiên có thể sơ lược bởi những bước cơ bản sau: chuẩn bị nguyên vật liệu, nấu chảy – đúc, cán, ủ - tẩy gỉ.



Có thể bạn chưa biết:_Ở việt nam gọi là "Inox" theo thông tin từ những lão làng trong giới Inox, từ "Inox" đó là từ Tiếng Pháp (Tính từ là INOXYDABLE ) Tiếng Phát từ Inox là Acier inoxydable._ 
*Quy trình sản xuất thép không gỉ*
*Nguyên vật liệu*
Thép không gỉ ngoài việc không chỉ là vật liệu được sử dụng rộng rãi mà còn được tái chế nhiều nhất trên toàn cầu. Ước tính, khoảng 82% thép không gỉ đang sử dụng sẽ được tái chế thành thép không gỉ mới với cùng tính chất như thép ban đầu, không bị giảm chất lượng. Trước khi đưa nguyên liệu vào quy trình xử lý tiếp theo, kiểm tra chất lượng phôi là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng. Việc kiểm tra này đảm bảo không có bất kỳ thành phần phóng xạ có hại nào còn tồn tại trên nguyên liệu/ phế liệu. Đây cũng là giai đoạn người sản xuất có thể xác định hàm lượng các nguyên tố hợp kim nhằm phân loại, sắp xếp theo đúng loại/ mác inox phù hợp.


**


*Nấu chảy*
*Đây là công đoạn đầu tiên trong quá trình sản xuất thép không gỉ, gồm 04 bước:*
*1) Nấu chảy nguyên liệu trong lò hồ quang điện (EAF - Electric Arc Furnace)*
Nguyên liệu/ Phế liệu (bao gồm hợp kim và không hợp kim) được nấu chảy trong lò hồ quang điện bằng cách cho điện cực carbon tiếp xúc với mảnh vụn thép không rỉ và hợp kim. Dòng điện đi qua làm nhiệt độ của hồ quang lên đến 3500oC và nhiệt độ thép nóng chảy lên đến 1800oC. Người sản xuất có thể bổ sung thêm carbon, ferrosilicon, oxy, hoặc hỗn hợp khí đốt nhiên liệu để đẩy nhanh quá trình nguyên liệu nóng chảy.





*2) Loại bỏ carbon, lưu huỳnh hoặc ni tơ*
Sau khi nguyên liệu tan chảy sẽ được chuyển đến giai đoạn AOD - (Argon Oxygen Decarburization). Đây là giai đoạn làm giảm hàm lượng carbon xuống một mức nhất định bằng cách cho hỗn hợp oxy-argon vào và bổ sung thêm một số nguyên tố hợp kim. Hỗn hợp giàu sắt và tỉ lệ hợp kim thấp sẽ tan trong lò hồ quang. Nikel, molybden, ferrochrome cũng được thêm vào trong giai đoạn này.




*3) Điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và thành phần của thép không gỉ*
*Đây là bước điều chỉnh thành phần hóa học cuối cùng của vật liệu. Tỉ lệ các thành phần ít hay nhiều, đặc tính của vật liệu thuộc nhóm nào sẽ phụ thuộc vào công đoạn này. Thép không gỉ được loại bỏ các tạp chất và đồng hóa nhiệt độ, hóa chất của vật liệu một cách chính xác.*


*4) Đúc phôi các phiến hoặc thỏi*
Vật liệu lúc này ở dạng lỏng và được chuyển đến khu vực đúc phôi để trở thành tấm phôi có kích thước cụ thể.


*Cán nóng – Cán nguội thép không gỉ*
Dùng các nguyên liệu đã là sản phẩm bán thành phẩm như tấm, hoa, phôi thép hay phiến để gia công kim loại xảy ra ở nhiệt độ trên nhiệt độ tái kết tinh của vật liệu được gọi là cán nóng. Ở công đoạn này, các hạt biến dạng kết tinh lại và duy trì cấu trúc ổn đinh cho các hạt có kích thước gần giống nhau. Điều này giúp thép không bị cứng. Một số nguyên liệu này được tiếp tục gia công làm giảm độ dày thành tấm hoặc kéo thành ống hoặc dây inox gọi là cán nguội. Với sự trợ giúp của máy móc với trục làm việc có đường kính nhỏ hoặc rất nhỏ, phù hợp cho việc cán nguội các tấm thép không gỉ thành các sản phẩm đa dạng kích thước.





*Ủ - Tẩy gỉ thép không gỉ*
Giai đoạn này giúp khôi phục lại các đặc tính vật liệu sau khi cán nguội. Bằng cách xử lý nhiệt để ổn định các cấu trúc tinh thể thép vốn đã bị biến dạng hoặc xô lệch trong suốt quá trình cán. Sau đó, sản phẩm được đi qua hỗn hợp axit tẩy rửa và làm sạch với nước rửa áp suất cao nhằm lấy đi những vết gỉ. Công đoạn này giúp loại bỏ đi các khiếm khuyết của sản phẩm, và tạo ra một sản phẩm với tính chất cơ lý hoàn hảo. Ngoài ra, bước này còn giúp tạo ra lớp bảo vệ mỏng (Ô-xit Crôm) cho sản phẩm.




*Hoàn thiện thành phẩm thép không gỉ*



Sau các giai đoạn trên, thép không gỉ được cắt thành các hình dạng cụ thể và đa dạng, phù hợp với nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau trong đời sống. Bước này được thực hiện nhờ kĩ thuật gia công cơ khí cắt và một số dụng cụ chuyên dụng. Có thể cắt thành tấm với khổ rộng khác nhau theo tiêu chuẩn. Một số nhà sản xuất còn cắt theo kích thước hình vuông hay hình chữ nhật được đặt hàng sẵn. Thông thường, những tấm inox sẽ được bảo vệ bằng cách dán một màng nhựa lên mặt trên của thép để tránh trầy xước trong suốt quá trình vận chuyển đến khách hàng. Giai đoạn hoàn thiện là  giai đoạn làm nổi bật tính thẩm mỹ của thép không gỉ. Bước này rất quan trọng và không thể thiếu trong quá trình sản xuất thép không gỉ, vì nó ảnh hưởng đến độ phẳng, độ trơn tru, dễ vệ sinh của sản phẩm. Đặc biệt, đây là yếu tố tiên quyết cho các sản phẩm thuộc lĩnh vực cần chú trọng vệ
sinh (đồ dùng y tế, bếp ăn…).




Nguồn: inoxdaiduong.com

----------

